# concept art for the eleventh primarch



## MontytheMighty

the best fan depiction of a missing primarch I've ever seen
the work of a talented guy called ~saint-max on Deviant Art


----------



## MontytheMighty

his Konrad Curze is amazing too


----------



## Haskanael

MontytheMighty said:


> the best fan depiction of a missing primarch I've ever seen
> the work of a talented guy called ~saint-max on Deviant Art


i see eldar influences. no wonder he got terminated.

but in all seriousness this guy is an amazing artist (just checked his dev acct out)


----------



## Words_of_Truth

It would be very interesting if a Primarch crashed onto an Eldar Craftworld


----------



## Lastik

Bloody hell, great design! That guy makes a better fulgrim than fulgrim!


----------



## turel2

I thought he was Fulgrin too, to begin with.


----------



## Lastik

Absolutely love the armour, particulary the baroque themed shoulder pads. Hell I think I just found the colour scheme for my chapter!


----------



## MontytheMighty

the primarch's bio written by ~saint-max: 


> _The XIth Primarch
> Number XI crashed into an ocean world, risking being drowned, he was saved by sea hunters and been raised by them. Living in a solidarity society of both humans and aliens, XI didn’t take much time to become the king of hunters. Later XI was found by the God Emperor and accepted to serve the Imperium of Mankind but not for a long, when he was accused of heresy for supporting a Craftworld in a conflict long forgotten, he and his legion were cast out from the Imperium by his father the Emperor to be forgotten just like his brother the Second.
> Now thousands of light years away from the Imperium, XI fights his way through with his legion allied with the Eldars.
> This is my attempt to create a concept for one of the Unknown Primarchs from the universe of Warhammer 40k._


he has a work in progress of Mortarion


----------



## Lastik

Can we curb-stomp ward and cruddace and put this guy instead.. pwetty pwease? :laugh:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

MontytheMighty said:


> the best fan depiction of a missing primarch I've ever seen
> the work of a talented guy called ~saint-max on Deviant Art


Fish, mermaids, water creatures... The Eleventh Primarch is an over glorified Aquaman? If so, then that explains his disappearance: shitty powers.


----------



## Djinn24

I always imagined that one of the two lost chapters was due to landing or dealing with an Eldar world. His art is pretty darn badassed though.


----------



## MontytheMighty

I can't find fault with his eleventh primarch

the only criticism I can think of is that Curze's face looks a bit too healthy in his rendition


----------



## Klomster

Lastik said:


> Can we curb-stomp ward and cruddace and put this guy instead.. pwetty pwease? :laugh:


Yes please!

This guy is seriously awesome, Mortarion looks EPIC!


----------

